# Anyone Song That Gets You Strangely Absorbed When You're High?



## stonedbollweevil (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey 

i've been wondering if this happens with other people too, does any one particular song always manage to get you a bit umm absorbed when you're high ?? for me it's always been King Crimson's 'I talk to the wind' that seems to get me strangely :0


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 13, 2008)

gregory issacs hard drugs/stonelove ragga style;


----------



## Crumbles (Sep 13, 2008)

I remember - Twiztid

got i just wanna listen to it all the fuckin time when i get high

makes me think of the good times


----------



## hyphyjoose (Sep 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RXRE6hP1Yw

when i'm sober, i don't like this song much. but when i'm high..omfg


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RXRE6hP1Yw
> 
> when i'm sober, i don't like this song much. but when i'm high..omfg


i'm not high enough. 


try this one .......... YouTube - Ministry - Just One Fix


----------



## grow space (Sep 14, 2008)

everybody whoaz high say good fucking day-now il go and smoke some more of this street shit- actually this bud is very good strong indika I think-keep up the smoking lads 'ay'


----------



## hyphyjoose (Sep 14, 2008)

grow space said:


> everybody whoaz high say good fucking day-now il go and smoke some more of this street shit- actually this bud is very good strong indika I think-keep up the smoking lads 'ay'


umm

what?

and good look fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2008)

get a little funky, ................ YouTube - Musical Youth - Pass The Dutchie live in 1983 (with lyrics)


----------



## cleatis (Sep 16, 2008)

Venus in furs by Velvet underground sucks me in every time I hear it, just more so when I'm under the influence


----------



## rawgit (Sep 16, 2008)

Cygnus X1, trippin on the spinning black hole on the vinyl.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2008)

YouTube - PRIMUS THE TOYS GO WINDING DOWN


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 16, 2008)

YouTube - I Put A Spell On You - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2008)

It helps I'm a big Trojan fan:

YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Tusk


----------



## erockolm (Sep 17, 2008)

YouTube - Chad VanGaalen - Molten Light
YouTube - Chad Vangaalen - Red Hot Drops
Great vids, love chad vangaalen 
YouTube - Okkervil River - For Real
YouTube - Okkervil River "Lost Coastlines"
okkervil river
YouTube - Evil Bee Menomena
menomena
YouTube - Ugly Casanova - Hotcha Girls great fucking song!**
ugly casanova
YouTube - TUNNG - Bullets
tunng
YouTube - MGMT - Electric Feel when im feeling groovy  MGMT
YouTube - "Yucatan Gold" by Throw Me The Statue ***
throw me the statue
YouTube - Architecture In Helsinki - Like it or Not
Architecture in helsinki

lol im bored. overkill
YouTube - ISLANDS Don't Call Me Whitney, Bobby


----------



## dahamma (Sep 19, 2008)

life by the drop-stevie ray vaughan and jimi hendrix cherokee mist


----------



## bearo420 (Sep 19, 2008)

erockolm said:


> YouTube - Chad VanGaalen - Molten Light
> YouTube - Chad Vangaalen - Red Hot Drops
> Great vids, love chad vangaalen
> YouTube - Okkervil River - For Real
> ...


 
looks like your more a fan of animated videos than music. each one sucked bad. i really listened to each one. I tried to enjoy them. But they each suck sorry.


----------



## alice d (Sep 19, 2008)

grace --- country joe and the fish

pure psychedelia 

also anything from mgmt
its like the beach boys had a 3some with syd barret and beck

i love them
floats me off some where


----------



## Doob (Sep 20, 2008)

Britney Spears - Gimme Moar.





*keeps straight face*


----------



## JGroove (Sep 22, 2008)

Spoon - Carlton Fisk
311 - Starshines

There are so many ...


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Sep 22, 2008)

YouTube - Tool - The Pot

YouTube - Tool - Prison Sex 

YouTube - Tool Swamp Song

or any Tool for that matter...


----------



## erockolm (Sep 22, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> looks like your more a fan of animated videos than music. each one sucked bad. i really listened to each one. I tried to enjoy them. But they each suck sorry.


Im glad you really actually listened to them but yo whats with the negativity you dont NEED to respond, so just being spiteful your avatar sucks lol... *Gianna* *Michaels is fucking disgusting, this is however just my opinion, truth. see how it works *


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sweet Thing by Van Morrison


----------



## MsMarley (Sep 22, 2008)

ayo technology by 50 cent ft justin timberlake


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Sep 22, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> looks like your more a fan of animated videos than music. each one sucked bad. i really listened to each one. I tried to enjoy them. But they each suck sorry.


ha..douchebag


----------



## SEF (Sep 24, 2008)

Dulcinea by Isis. Gets me even when I'm sober.


----------



## bearo420 (Sep 25, 2008)

SEF said:


> Dulcinea by Isis. Gets me even when I'm sober.


better than all of erocks choices. i like.


----------



## BuffaloSoulJAH (Sep 25, 2008)

these songs easily put me into space:
YouTube - King's Crossing Elliott Smith - King's Crossing (My favorite all-time song)

YouTube - Elliott Smith - Stupidity Tries (Six Feet Under) Elliott Smith - Stupidity tries (GREAT song, dont mind the bad video though.)

YouTube - something in the way she moves Beatles - Something in the way she moves

YouTube - Pink Floyd - Time Pink Floyd - Time

YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Castles Made of Sand Jimi Hendrix - Castles Made of Sand

YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Are You Experienced? Jimi Hendrix - Are you experienced

let me know what u think of those


----------



## Busmike (Sep 25, 2008)

*BAH...*
*You must all be kids!*

*The two all time greatest stoner albums are:*

*Pink Floyd---Dark side of the Moon*

*Rolling Stones---Sticky Fingers*


*In that order!*


----------



## SEF (Sep 25, 2008)

Busmike said:


> *BAH...*
> *You must all be kids!*
> 
> *The two all time greatest stoner albums are:*
> ...


I actually prefer Animals to Dark Side of the Moon. Nothing like Dogs and Sheep to put you in a nice trance.


----------



## whoLeBaked (Sep 25, 2008)

i roll my blunts and j's to Im So High by T Pain
its a pretty shitty song but it gets you in the mood to smoke a blunt like a gangsta
Biggie is always a solid choice: "sticky green- no seeds bitch, please."

oh and of course Red Hot Chili Peppers (saw my first joint when i was 12 at a RHCP concert)
wow.


----------



## erockolm (Sep 25, 2008)

ha ha ha your funny B, love ya

how about this song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1K0nTR_iqo
and keeping with the theme a funny vid ha ha
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmo7tyrtGW0&feature=related


----------



## SEF (Sep 26, 2008)

I really enjoy Black Moth Super Rainbow, too.

Check out these videos:

YouTube - Black Moth Super Rainbow - Sun Lips

YouTube - Black Moth Super Rainbow - Count Backwards To Black


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

how long do you have if you start your seedlings in a 16 ounce party cup to transplant it?


----------



## passdabong (Oct 26, 2008)

Keep this coming I haven't heard of half of these songs, and most of them are really great.


----------



## passdabong (Oct 26, 2008)

SEF said:


> I really enjoy Black Moth Super Rainbow, too.
> 
> Check out these videos:
> 
> ...


I really like these guys, had never heard of them, their videos + sound is crazy!

EDIT: I think I just cummed my pants with Count Backwards...I'm sober atm, and WOW!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 26, 2008)

Who's Got The Herb by 311 brings me back to when I was 16 and just started smoking the ganj


----------



## calical209 (Oct 26, 2008)

smoking something good to fuck up the OZONE......BY: ICE CUBE's (new album, RAW Footage)


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 26, 2008)

ight everybody tell me what u think of this song YouTube - Bone Thugs and Harmony - Smokers Medley(intro) always gets me


----------



## Jero (Oct 26, 2008)

What I Got by Sublime and and the dark side of the moon by pink floyd. beuatiful; lshit to listen to when ripped.


----------



## bearo420 (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/v/kggVH8O9ynU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param


----------



## aussieblunt (Oct 26, 2008)

I know this sounds a little weird but british beats can be fantastic when blazed. The Streets - Prangin' Out

YouTube - Prangin' out - The Streets

Highly recommended!i!


----------



## MountainSmoker (Oct 27, 2008)

Ebb n Flow by JasonC...

Jason c ebb n flow - FREE MP3 Stream - Listen on IMEEM Music


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the Primus song f22blk4feornerd. I know a lot of people don't like metal, because they scream, but watch the videos and you will appreciate the instrumentals.


----------



## dos lunge (Oct 27, 2008)

"Any color you like" - Pink Floyd Dark Side


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 27, 2008)

YouTube - As I Lay Dying - 94 hours This song has really good drum lines in it.

Here's another one. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOLgBgnnUUE These guys are a christian band, or so I've heard.


----------



## dos lunge (Oct 27, 2008)

This shit takes me away: Huspa Concept:
MySpace.com - The Huspa Concept - CHARLESTON, South Carolina - Experimental / Jazz / Surf - www.myspace.com/huspa


----------



## dos lunge (Oct 27, 2008)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> YouTube - Tool - The Pot
> 
> YouTube - Tool - Prison Sex
> 
> ...


Word up. I never really listened to them. Listened to all three.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 27, 2008)

Tool is a really good band.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 27, 2008)

I like me some neurosis when im high

YouTube - Neurosis - Burn


----------



## passdabong (Oct 28, 2008)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Tool is a really good band.


You can say that again, concerts are orgasmic though.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 28, 2008)

passdabong said:


> You can say that again, concerts are orgasmic though.


aren't their shows like really expensive cause of all the lights and shit


----------



## passdabong (Oct 29, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> aren't their shows like really expensive cause of all the lights and shit


I guess it depends where you get the tickets (I usually have local people who can get them cheap, but eBay tries to rip you off pretty bad). But ya, in comparision to most other bands, tool's are up there.

It's certainly worth it atleast once, you can't let that slip from you, this next tour (hopefully) may be their last, take advantage of it..

Who knows, maybe they'll keep going, but they are getting older now.


----------



## Dabsy13 (Oct 31, 2008)

Whats the story morning glory & Champagne Supernova...oasis


----------



## ststepen420 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHkyOlcNvwc&feature=related


----------



## ststepen420 (Oct 31, 2008)

that link wont work for some reason so fuck it


----------



## aussieblunt (Nov 2, 2008)

The Last High - The Dandy Warhols


----------



## somerandomguy (Nov 2, 2008)

Michael franti & spearhead (bassnectar remix) - skin on the drum

love that song!!

couldnt find it on youtube....but download it, its good.


----------



## Impulse13 (Nov 3, 2008)

I know a few good techno songs that get me "absorbed".. and there's a song by Evanesence called Eternal, and about 3:20 mins into it it goes to this piano part of the song that's friggin beautiful that I just get hypnotized into when I'm blazed


----------



## DarkTequila18 (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAZ5ttfZnyk

Its a cover of Matisyahu's Time Of Your Song by Alvin King. You have to watch the video too! Its amazing how the guy records the song in front of you. He actually makes a beat with his guitar and loops it.

Watch it! Just make sure you're "in the mood"


----------



## NarrowEye (Dec 24, 2008)

almost any song from Audioactive, check this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muf_jk03n4A


----------



## DarkTequila18 (Dec 24, 2008)

Just saw this stoned!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RamNJn9jXk&feature=related


Let me know what you think


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 24, 2008)

for some reason i listen to this over and over and it really speaks to my heart. it strangely makes me emotional(no homo) which i dont usually get and makes me think about my family. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15MWzceLWH8


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, for sure... I don't remember what song it was though. I'm still looking for what music pulls me in like that while I'm high... Always open to suggestions! 



hyphyjoose said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RXRE6hP1Yw
> 
> when i'm sober, i don't like this song much. but when i'm high..omfg


I just tried it high, and I don't like it very much... I hate singing in my techno, though.


----------



## cannabis14 (Dec 26, 2008)

listen to bitches brew by miles davis.
sounds incredible, and is very hypnotic.


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 27, 2008)

john o' callaghan ft. audrey gallagher- Big Sky
[youtube]4lzFfYraOOY[/youtube]


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 27, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RXRE6hP1Yw
> 
> when i'm sober, i don't like this song much. but when i'm high..omfg


cant wait see armin play this at tao


----------



## LightFusion (Jan 2, 2009)

tool, the pot or schism to be specific. chevy or bluestars(i think) if i'm in black mode by pretty rickey.

oh and i can't forget, another tool song, right in two. listen (or read) the lyrics, its pretty deep and enlightening


----------



## xXGun4HyreXx (Jan 2, 2009)

Livin' On A Prayer - Bon Jovi

Great song. Even better stoned.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Jan 3, 2009)

there is no one particular song, but any good song'll do that to me. high or sober.


----------



## Immortalica (Jan 3, 2009)

My all time favorite: Ozric Tentacles - Sploosh!
[youtube]yb0Sp1hSTN8[/youtube]


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Jan 7, 2009)

I love Augustana, and I just realized that I've never listened to them high... Wtf.

*mental note*

Must try that, for sure. I can really see myself getting totally into some of their songs ;D


----------



## theweedmaker (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone ever heard of this one song? Its called Govinda - Kula Shaker???

Well...thats the one. Takes you to another fucking level.


----------



## burlingo (Jan 10, 2009)

DarkTequila18 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAZ5ttfZnyk
> 
> Its a cover of Matisyahu's Time Of Your Song by Alvin King. You have to watch the video too! Its amazing how the guy records the song in front of you. He actually makes a beat with his guitar and loops it.
> 
> Watch it! Just make sure you're "in the mood"


+rep man, that was ace. then i heard the original

just a thanks for showing me that 

makes me happy


----------



## globe (Jan 10, 2009)

gota love some moby baked

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FAYHTES4whs


----------



## burlingo (Jan 10, 2009)

globe said:


> gota love some moby baked
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FAYHTES4whs


+rep to you man!!!

fantastic choice


----------



## globe (Jan 10, 2009)

lol yea well as mellow persons we should like it


----------



## xtremeboarder624 (Jan 10, 2009)

BEST songs i like when im baked........"i feel like dying" by lil wayne along with "pussy money weed" also by little wayne...but THE BEST SONG TO LISTEN TO WHILE BAKED IS *"let the drummer kick it" by citizen cope http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAuQmJzt_q0*

*You wont regret listening to it!*


----------



## burlingo (Jan 10, 2009)

xtremeboarder624 said:


> BEST songs i like when im baked........"i feel like dying" by lil wayne along with "pussy money weed" also by little wayne...but THE BEST SONG TO LISTEN TO WHILE BAKED IS *"let the drummer kick it" by citizen cope http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAuQmJzt_q0*
> 
> *You wont regret listening to it!*


i fu*king hate you!

you just made me purchase their cd!!!!!

motherfu.....


----------



## xtremeboarder624 (Jan 10, 2009)

who citizen cope??? how do you like the song??


----------



## burlingo (Jan 10, 2009)

xtremeboarder624 said:


> who citizen cope??? how do you like the song??


yea man, that was sweet. thanks!


----------



## xtremeboarder624 (Jan 10, 2009)

no problem man...i love music but that one song just gets to me...you have to be coming down from your high and listen to it to get the full effect...you might like this one too..."glory fades" by brand new...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KBp_v7v_xw...listen to the lyrics tell me what u think pretty deep song


----------



## R3F3RMADN3$$ (Jan 10, 2009)

tool- _10,000 days (wings pt 2)_


----------



## dthfromabv79 (Jan 11, 2009)

I love listening to Justice when I'm blazed

Particularly Phantom II

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xao_IFohe_c


----------



## Yeah (Jan 11, 2009)

Devin the dude - highway

[youtube]D_zEWpg1cuQ[/youtube]


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 12, 2009)

Pink Floyd - Echoes


----------



## DylanE (Jan 12, 2009)

Angel - massive attack With good speakers that shit is mindblowing


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yeah,

somkestack lighting

Govt Mule with Ben Harper live on the Horde tour 1996
Ah-oh, smokestacklightning
Shinin', just like gold
Why don't ya hear me cryin'?
A-whoo-hooo, oooo
Whooo

Whoa-oh, tell me, baby,
What's the, matter with you?
Why don't ya hear me cryin'?
Whoo-hooo, whoo-hooo
Whooo

Whoa-oh, tell me, baby,
Where did ya, stay last night?
A-why don't ya hear me cryin'?
Whoo-hooo, whoo-hooo
Whooo

Whoa-oh, stop your train,
Let her, go for a ride
Why don't ya hear me cryin'?
Whoo-hooo, whoo-hooo
Whooo

Whoa-oh, fare ya well
Never see, a you no more
A-why don't ya hear me cryin'?
Oooo, whoo-hooo, whoo-hooo
Whooo

Whoa-oh, who been here baby since,
I-I been gone, a little, bitty boy?
Girl, be on
A-whoo-hooo, whoo-hooo


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jan 13, 2009)

Maki Madni by the Derek Trucks Band


----------



## zeppelin (Jan 14, 2009)

ELO - blinded by the light
it's just so good.


----------



## bballdude692006 (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOoqWgTp8y8


----------



## bballdude692006 (Jan 14, 2009)

that link is for Oasis - Champagne Supernova


----------



## Bogfan (Jan 14, 2009)

As long as we have mentioned Devin the Dude, - Lacville 79


----------



## missaslady420 (Jan 14, 2009)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> YouTube - Tool - The Pot
> 
> YouTube - Tool - Prison Sex
> 
> ...


 
yep yep tool will do it every time! or dredg...


----------



## Iceman1326 (Jan 21, 2009)

Tomarrow never knows - The Beatles


Turn off your mind, relax 
and float down stream 
It is not dying 
It is not dying 

Lay down all thought 
Surrender to the void 
It is shining 
It is shining


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 21, 2009)

bballdude692006 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOoqWgTp8y8


^^^GREAT SONG ! listened to that high many times


[youtube]7BOwjcUb3Z4[/youtube]

^^^ Stairway to Heaven


----------



## zeppelin (Jan 21, 2009)

comfortably numb - pink floyd
most pink floyd is a good choice anytime, but especially when blown


----------



## DodgeDread (Jan 21, 2009)

D u b s t e p


----------



## krunkpot (Jan 21, 2009)

Benighted by Opeth...check it out


----------



## oBONGa (Jan 25, 2009)

Anything by HORSE The Band.
Especially Their song "New York City".

I love listening to them while baked. =P


----------



## heftamga (Jan 27, 2009)

some badass guitar from
Steve Winwood - Dear Mr. Fantasy 

[youtube]SvT_f_lVyNQ[/youtube]


----------

